# Engine compartment sponge disintegration.



## jimML (Sep 8, 2021)

I have a fairly new, recently purchased L4701 tractor with about 50hours on the meter. All of the sponges located around the radiator and attached to the bonnet have already completely disintegrated/crumbled off. It appears to be a defect with the material itself rather than with the adhesive. I have found chunks of it accumulating at the back of the engine compartment after having been blown there by the radiator fan.
Anyone else experiencing this issue? How important is it to replace these? I am not sure what purpose are used for. Some are used to seal the edge of the radiator screen. But others don't have an obvious function. 

Jim


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello jimML, welcome to the forum.

I suspect the sponge around the radiator is to provide a barrier preventing air flow around (bypassing) the radiator. Without it, your cooling efficiency is reduced. Kubota is probably well aware of the problem. I would ask them to replace the sponge-like material with something much more durable. Your tractor should still be under warranty.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Mine did the same on both my M9's and the dealer provided new ones, I'm way out of warranty by years. Actually, besides limiting air flow past the radiator, the keep the hood aligned and not rattling.


----------

